

Exclusive interview with three individuals who hacked Gawker - jonchui
http://thenextweb.com/media/2010/12/14/an-interview-with-gnosis-the-group-behind-the-gawker-hacking/

======
checker659
Just a lame speculation:

I don't see anyone talking about this, but is there any chance these people
work for Apple? I mean, given the whole iPhone 4 and Gawker incident, there is
a reason Apple would want to humiliate the whole company.

What do you think?

~~~
brisance
Steve and his people are too busy inventing the next insanely great gadget and
don't have time for petty things like revenge.

------
marknutter
These guys are massive assholes. They disrupted a lot of people's lives for no
good reason.

------
ewams
Is TNW a serious news source or a spoof? This seems rather too easily
generated from just the information that was in the README file.

~~~
m4tt
I interviewed Gnosis, they wouldn't go into any specific detail as to how they
gained entry.

From what I have found out, it looks like they used a vulnerability found
within a three year old Minify script that hadn't been upgraded. This gave
them access to other parts of the server:

[http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-
stories/2010-12-14/ga...](http://www.thedailybeast.com/blogs-and-
stories/2010-12-14/gawker-security-breach-remains-says-hacker-behind-info-
theft/)

Don't quote me on that however.

